# USC Prose Photo Essay



## xavier039 (Oct 3, 2008)

So I have taken my six pictures for USC photo essay but I am a little confused on the prose essay.



> Part II - Prepare a prose essay not exceeding two double spaced pages in length which communicates the equivalent mood, emotion, character and/or story explored in the photo essay assignment. This essay should not be a mere description of the images but should capture and develop the same concept in a literary form. The challenge here is to create a parallel dramatic experience utilizing a uniquely different mode of communication.



Does this mean that I just simply right the story that my pictures are telling?  Any help you guys can give me would be great!


----------



## ComradeRobbins (Oct 8, 2008)

My essay told a story that related to the tone of my pictures and used the subject within them.  However, the event in the pictures was only a small portion of my essay, relating to a different, fictional event.  

It is a really hard assignment, and I think the ambiguity of it is the source of difficulty.  Hope my response was helpful.


----------



## Zumbi (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, Comrade. IT was really really helpful. 
Indeed, is a hard task.

What I'll do is: Take the pictures FOR the treatment I wrote. It's king of difficult, cause it's a surreal film. The easiest part is that is a very short film. I'm afraid to take photos TOO LITERAL for my treatment. I'm still thinking in another way, and I can't find how.

What I understand of all this is that maybe they can evaluate how good you are in MIX what you WRITE and what you SEE as a film. SO hard, but to be honest, it's a good way to do this. Think they will keep this for long in USC...


----------

